# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس Nodejs

## siamakb

سلام.
وقت بخیر.
دانش تخصصی و مهارت‌های مورد نیاز :


آشنایی به Nodejsآشنایی به دیتابیس MongoDBآشنایی به معماری MVCآشنایی به طراحی REST APIآشنایی با موارد امنیتی در Nodejsتجربه Mobile Developmentدارای نمونه کار معتبر




شماره تماس:
09198318372

----------

